# Anti-vaccine activist dies of Covid



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2022)

Cirsten Weldon, a leading QAnon promoter who urged both her followers and strangers she passed on the street not to take the Covid vaccine,
 died Thursday of the coronavirus, making her just the latest vaccine opponent killed by the disease, the Daily Beast reports. Said Weldon, in one of her videos:
 “The vaccines kill, don’t get it! This is how gullible these idiots are. They’re all getting vaccine!”


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 13, 2022)

I  got my first shot this week and then I will get the first booster at the end of the month.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 13, 2022)

Darwin at work


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 13, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Darwin at work



C'est ca...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Cirsten Weldon, a leading QAnon promoter who urged both her followers and strangers she passed on the street not to take the Covid vaccine,
> died Thursday of the coronavirus, making her just the latest vaccine opponent killed by the disease, the Daily Beast reports. Said Weldon, in one of her videos:
> “The vaccines kill, don’t get it! This is how gullible these idiots are. They’re all getting vaccine!”


Can't fix stupid, Karma is a bitch for some.  At least she's not harming others anymore by spewing lies and disinformation.  They may learn from her passing.....we can only hope.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 13, 2022)

I've had my vaccines and booster.  

I will point out that a) Vaccines were supposed to fix the problem, especially as soon as 70 percent of adults got at least one shot; and b) More people have died from Covid in the US since the vaccines were introduced than before the vaccines were introduced; and c) I got Covid anyway, pretty badly, although perhaps not as bad as it might have been had I not been vaccinated.  

Anyway, my point is that it's time to ease up on the vaccine skeptics.  The vaccines may be helpful but they certainly aren't the total solution.  Everybody is going to get Covid and we should be thinking about it the way we do the flu.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2022)

JimBob. yes and no.  The vaccines have not "fixed the problem" to the extent of ending the pandemic, unfortunately. But from what I've read and heard about it, the number of deaths has gone WAY down (among the vaccinated).  Every news source that I trust says the same thing. Vaccinated people still get the disease, which is no fun, but it's like having a bad cold for a week or two, and very seldom requires hospitalization.

Comparing Covid to the flu does not really hold up. Most people don't die of the flu, at least that hasn't happened to my knowledge since that Spanish flu epidemic about a century ago. Covid may become a chronic problem like the flu, and require a yearly vaccine, if the virus keeps mutating. But judging by the death statistics, especially among the elderly, this disease is much worse.

So it might be valid to compare Covid after vaccination to the flu. But without vaccination, it's deadly.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 13, 2022)

Sunny said:


> JimBob. yes and no.  The vaccines have not "fixed the problem" to the extent of ending the pandemic, unfortunately. But from what I've read and heard about it, the number of deaths has gone WAY down (among the vaccinated).  Every news source that I trust says the same thing. People still get the disease, which is no fun, but it's like having a bad cold for a week or two, and very seldom requires hospitalization.
> 
> Comparing it to the flu does not really hold up. Most people don't die of the flu, at least that hasn't happened to my knowledge since that Spanish flu epidemic about a century ago. Covid may become a chronic problem like the flu, and require a yearly vaccine, if the virus keeps mutating. But judging by the death statistics, especially among the elderly, this disease is much worse.


 I don't disagree with you.  My point, if I have one, is that bashing people about their attitudes toward the vaccines is counterproductive.  Will you convince someone of something by calling that person a moron, or by laughing when they die?  I'm not a skeptic, but I can understand where the skepticism is coming from.  The CDC and other government agencies have moved the goalposts so many times I'm not even sure where the playing field is anymore.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2022)

Probably true about the goalposts. But since the virus was brand new when it appeared a few years ago, no one knew anything about it yet. The CDC, et al, are learning as they go, along with the rest of us.

About the Qanon promoter, my feeling is more like "How ironic."  I have very little sympathy for the leaders of that Nazi-like group, who are doing their best to destroy this country. From what I've read about them, everything they stand for is bad.

Who knows how many people got infected with Covid because of this woman? Her demise sounds like an O. Henry or Twilight Zone ending.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 13, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Probably true about the goalposts. But since the virus was brand new when it appeared a few years ago, no one knew anything about it yet. The CDC, et al, are learning as they go, along with the rest of us.
> 
> About the Qanon promoter, my feeling is more like "How ironic."  I have very little sympathy for the leaders of that Nazi-like group, who are doing their best to destroy this country. From what I've read about them, everything they stand for is bad.
> 
> Who knows how many people got infected with Covid because of this woman? Her demise sounds like an O. Henry or Twilight Zone ending.



Well, no arguments about Q-Anon from me.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 13, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Cirsten Weldon, a leading QAnon promoter who urged both her followers and strangers she passed on the street not to take the Covid vaccine,
> died Thursday of the coronavirus, making her just the latest vaccine opponent killed by the disease, the Daily Beast reports. Said Weldon, in one of her videos:
> “The vaccines kill, don’t get it! This is how gullible these idiots are. They’re all getting vaccine!”


Well, unlike some politicians and pundits who are fully vaccinated but telling their followers not to get vaccinated, it sounds like she truly believed what she was telling everyone. It wound up killing her in the end.

Too bad there's not more the government can do to stop the dissemination of disinformation which is occurring under the guise of 1st Amendment rights to free speech. They're going after Facebook (or whatever they're called now) and Twitter, but they should be going after the sources of the lies.


----------



## Shero (Jan 13, 2022)

Karma rides a white horse. It collects and never forgets.


----------

